# What will the Mavs Do in the Draft?



## MAVSFAN (Jun 12, 2002)

What are the Mavs going to do in the draft? I was surprised last year when they decided not to trade up (which is uncharacteristic of Nelson or Cuban).

Option 1: Trade up into the lottery and take Nene Hilaro with that pick (he would be very raw). That would continue the string of foreigners for the "United Nations" Mavericks. 

Option 2: Trade into the first round and draft a non-foreigner (which was very surprising when they drafted Etan Thomas, Courtney Alexander and Donnell Harvey). 

Option 3: Stay where they are and fill that need for a rebounder in free agency or via sign and trade.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Mavs draft*

The Mavs don't need to make any moves to get a young player in the draft. If you look at their lineup...they have the deepest team in the NBA. Their lineup is fine. They don't need to make any changes.:no:


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Mavs draft*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> The Mavs don't need to make any moves to get a young player in the draft. If you look at their lineup...they have the deepest team in the NBA. Their lineup is fine. They don't need to make any changes.:no:


Actually there is one hole on the team. If you think Shawn Bradley is gonna cut, there is a problem with you.:laugh: I have heard they are trying to get Alonzo Mourning or Michael Olowokandi on the team. If not, draft Nenad Krstic or maybe they have someone else in mind that isn't Shawn Bradley.:laugh:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Mavs draft*



> Originally posted by *devestata *
> 
> 
> Actually there is one hole on the team. If you think Shawn Bradley is gonna cut, there is a problem with you.:laugh: I have heard they are trying to get Alonzo Mourning or Michael Olowokandi on the team. If not, draft Nenad Krstic or maybe they have someone else in mind that isn't Shawn Bradley.:laugh:


Bradley is leaving or should be leaving! 

If Dallas can land a true defending center who requires a double team at least every other possession, they'd be trophy-bound.


----------

